
AlphaGo Movie - blocked_again
https://www.alphagomovie.com
======
indescions_2017
The moment Lee Sedol has to leave the room is actually high drama. The story
itself could be adapted to a great feature as well. Say in the hands of a
master screenwriter. Was the DeepMind team 100% certain of victory?

Video: Lee Sedol Reaction to Move 37 and W102 vs AlphaGo

[http://www.businessinsider.com/video-lee-se-dol-reaction-
to-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/video-lee-se-dol-reaction-to-
move-37-and-w102-vs-alphago-2016-3)

~~~
aprescott
I believe it's been shown in video feeds that Lee Sedol had left the room
before move 37. He came back from a smoke break and noticed AlphaGo's shoulder
hit play. It's of course still dramatic when he comes back and sees it. You
can see some discussion about it at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/49zik4/the_sadness_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/baduk/comments/49zik4/the_sadness_and_beauty_of_watching_googles_ai/)
and the moment in video at
[https://youtu.be/VunLUhNP_Aw?t=2590](https://youtu.be/VunLUhNP_Aw?t=2590)

------
alenmilk
A year after Master played 60 games and won every game.
[https://deepmind.com/research/alphago/match-
archive/master/](https://deepmind.com/research/alphago/match-archive/master/)
Nobody knows how strong Master is/was. But these games have changed the game.

------
dogma1138
I don't know why but the piano at the end made me think of this....

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DbYR_1LvSGQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DbYR_1LvSGQ)

------
frsandstone
Is Google involved in the creation of this?

